# So what is Good 3 1/2" Semi-Auto shotgun?



## laviii

So what is good 3 1/2" semi-auto. I am looking at upgrade for Mossbery 500A it a Good gun,I had it for 15y ,it was used befor me. Like to upgrade Semi-Auto , So what is good for Semi-Auto shotgun 3 1/2" ?[/quote]


----------



## crewhunting

how much you spending


----------



## huntingdude16

Browning Gold


----------



## laviii

Spending up to $1600. How is the Browning Gold ? I have used a SBE, I like it but alot $.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Winchester SX3, love mine. never had any problems with it. I also have a SX2, and haven't had problems with that one either. Just depends on how well you clean your gun and how often you clean your gun. I usually break mine down after every hunt and give her the once over.


----------



## djleye

HonkerExpress said:


> Winchester SX3, love mine. never had any problems with it. I also have a SX2, and haven't had problems with that one either. Just depends on how well you clean your gun and how often you clean your gun. I usually break mine down after every hunt and give her the once over.


Ditto, for the money I believe it is one hell of a good gun!!!!


----------



## Jungda99

Extrema 2 hands down...not one problem yet from anyone I know that has one.

I have been hearing some bad things about the SBE2s lately so i would stay away from them. ( I don't own a SBE but have freinds that do...one just sold his due to it being a $1200 single shot)


----------



## MallardMayhem21

SX3 all the way!!! Can't go wrong for the price and the quality of gun you will get. Have had no problems yet!!!


----------



## tshelmer

Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 SB2. the one and only perfect shotgun made


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

SX3 is the way to go.


----------



## joseph

SX3/SX2...BEST TWO GUNS i HAVE EVER OWNED...... 8) :beer:


----------



## laviii

how much does the SX3 and the SX2 cost? Are you able to run the regular shells through them or do you have to buy the high end shells?


----------



## HonkerExpress

Don't know where you are but Cabelas in East Grand Forks had the SX3 on sale for $800. When I got mine I beleive I paid closer to $995.00 when they first came out.

I bought an SX2 last year just for chits and grins. Paid like 550.00 for it at Scheels in Grand Forks. Might be trading it in on another SX3 this year. That way I can have one in wood and one in synthetic.

I have shoot Kent Fasteel, Federal Blue Box, Winchester Supreme, Estate, Golden Pheasant (pheasant hunting), just about everything, haven't had it jam up on me once in either of the two guns.

For the dollar, I don't think there is a gun that can come close to em.

Just my two cents.


----------



## USAlx50

I love my Sx3. Hasn't jammed on me yet, although I couldn't hit a damn thing with it today, I'm a little rusty. I paid $800 for it brand new from scheels. I doubt you'll find them that cheap now though, seems they are having trouble keeping them in stock at most places ive been.

If you must spend $1300+ Id get an extrema2.


----------



## dfisher

I have had a Benelli SBE and a Rem. 11/87 Supermag. I really liked both of them. Still have the SBE and it shoots as good today as the day I bought it. I think I've had it for awhile.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## R y a n

Benelli SBE (the original) is still the best 3 1/2 inch gun ever made. They should have never "improved" uke: the design.

I've loved SBE's since they first came on the market. I just bought another one from JD here a month ago.


----------



## crewhunting

i would go with the super black eagle they are great gun. PM me and i can get you some prices on whatever you what i work at a shop.


----------



## laviii

I think I will look at going for SX3 or SX2 ,I think . :beer: :sniper:


----------



## dfisher

How's that Xtrema? Looks like a nice gun. Anyone shooting one of those?
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello

I will be either getting an Extrema 2 or SX3 for this spring. I have been hooked on the Extrema but after handling the SX3 I am not sure which one I will get.


----------



## dfisher

Those SX-2's must really be the gun. I never thought much of them when they first came out. Course I liked the Xtrema from the very start and heard that they weren't all that great. That was when they first came out though. Probably like everything else, they've been through a lot of changes.

Leo, for a guy who's not going to fire a shot this spring you're going awful heavy. :lol: You've decided to fire a shot or two I guess?

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello

well just in case a snow does decide to decoy I will have to be ready!

BTW are you going to help put out hen houses on Sunday?


----------



## grnhd

I have both the SX2 and a browning Gold.I take the Gold hands down.Bottom line is you pick the gun that fits YOU best.The Gold fits me better,it may not fit you as well as the SX2.


----------



## laviii

So what is the differents on SX3 than on SX2 ?


----------



## AV

Leo Porcello said:


> I will be either getting an Extrema 2 or SX3 for this spring. I have been hooked on the Extrema but after handling the SX3 I am not sure which one I will get.[/quote
> 
> Leo i don't think you will find a sx3 fast enough for this spring i was looking for the the other day scheels says it won't be tell June and ganders not getting any more, Sportsman whearhouse is the only place u can get one and even there it will be a month


----------



## djleye

> That way I can have one in wood and one in synthetic.


Have you seen the wood SX3?? The one I saw, the wood looked and felt real cheap. I don't know if they have gotten better in the past 6 months or so, but at the time I would have never purchased that particular one I saw.

Leo, you will not be dissappointed with the SX3!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

There is one SX3 in the store I plan to get it from (at least 3 weeks ago it was there) Still have not made my overall decision.

I need one that will take a beating as I am very hard on my guns!


----------



## USAlx50

http://www.huntingsnows.com/forum/showt ... 536&page=7

Look at post #19 



> I personally have had enough of the Benellis! I've seen way too many break downs in the field from mine and my clients. The 4 years that I had mine I had 5 parts break, 4 of them putting it out of commision until I was able to get a new part or Benelli. When the barrell blew off my gun and hit me in the head was pretty much the last time I picked up one! I don't know what it is but the SBE in my opinion does not hold up over time. One of my guides swore by the gun like me but anymore it is a jamomatic! The only thing I can think of is the gun is wore out.
> I shoot a SX2 now with very good results. I've used it now for 2 years and although it jams once in a while I'm happy with the gun. Another guide of mine has used the piss out of the Extrema now for 2 years and has only had 2 jams! He did crack his choke tube but that has been the only problem so far.


Sorry, I have a personal problem with bashing benellis. I know every gun has their faults but hot damn.


----------



## USAlx50

> Toye, what caused your barrell to blow off? A buddy of mine had the same thing happen to him. The round ring under the barrell that slides down on the magazine tube cracked and broke right off his gun. He shot, and the barrell just fell off in the water. Is this a similar problem that you had?





> Jed,
> That is exactly what happened although it didn't crack, the weld just broke. I was shooting pretty much staight up and all I saw was a huge flash and then felt a smack on the side of my head. I later found the rest of the barrel on the bottom of the river where I should have left it since Benelli's solution was to weld it back togehter!


----------



## Leo Porcello

USAlx50 said:


> Toye, what caused your barrell to blow off? A buddy of mine had the same thing happen to him. The round ring under the barrell that slides down on the magazine tube cracked and broke right off his gun. He shot, and the barrell just fell off in the water. Is this a similar problem that you had?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jed,
> That is exactly what happened although it didn't crack, the weld just broke. I was shooting pretty much staight up and all I saw was a huge flash and then felt a smack on the side of my head. I later found the rest of the barrel on the bottom of the river where I should have left it since Benelli's solution was to weld it back togehter!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is scary stuff!!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Leo Porcello said:


> well just in case a snow does decide to decoy I will have to be ready!


Chopper, ya know it doesn't matter what gun you are using when birds come in the dekes, you just claim them as there fallin'!

At least thats been my experience with you.

:sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello

That was suppose to be our little secret!!


----------



## Original Goosebuster

I agree get one that fits you well and also I like the Browning Gold and the magazine Cut off


----------



## Preds21

Ya'll might laught but The Remington I beleive it is the spartan semi auto, It is a gun imported from russia by a company called Baikal, My dad bought an original Baikal last yr brand new for under 450 did a little work on the magazine spring, after that he loved taht gun It is great for shooting all 3 1/2ers from the cheapest peice of crap to the expensive stuff. The only reason he bought that is B/C he didn't want to get his nice looking Beretta 390 scratched up, and he would recomend this gun for a "in the blind" gun o and it hammers waterfowl


----------



## RandTX

How about the 935 Mossberg, does anyone have any feedback or info to share?


----------



## Leo Porcello

Well I ended up getting the SX3 in duck blind camo with the 26" barrel. I shouldered them both about 50 times in different positions and the SX3 just felt better. I sure hope it was the right decisions as I have heard nothing but great things about the extrema 2 but like I said it did not fit good.


----------



## USAlx50

Keep the working parts from getting completely filthy and I bet you'll love it!


----------



## Leo Porcello

thats hard for me to do!!


----------



## windjammer

Leo Porcello said:


> thats hard for me to do!!


No kidding, I've seen the way you treeat your equipment!

Should have got the Beretta like I told you to. 8)


----------



## grnhd

Good decision on getting the gun that fits you best,you'll shoot better.Shoot it well lubed and it will be fine.Both my SX2 and my gold shoot better "wet" aka well lubed.


----------



## Leo Porcello

windjammer said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats hard for me to do!!
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I've seen the way you treeat your equipment!
> 
> Should have got the Beretta like I told you to. 8)
Click to expand...

You should just give me yours as it does not see much action and it is probably depressed!


----------



## windjammer

Leo Porcello said:


> windjammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats hard for me to do!!
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I've seen the way you treeat your equipment!
> 
> Should have got the Beretta like I told you to. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should just give me yours as it does not see much action and it is probably depressed!
Click to expand...

I get................er I mean IT gets more action than you think! :jammin:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Clay pigeons don't count!


----------



## hammerhead

Leo I'm going on my 3rd season with my SX2. It's fits me the best of all the guns I tried. I clean my guns on a regular basis because dust and dirt will eventually have their effect. That and Hoppes #9 is my Viagra.


----------



## laviii

I get SX2 synthetic , I like the way it works . All I need is for duck or geese , to see if I LOVE ( IT OR NOT ) , so have fun. :beer:


----------



## positive

do not , do not do not buy mossberg. i bought a new one from bass pro shop-- a mossberg 935-- and it is a pile of junk. i paid $700.00 for a piece of junk.i had to recock it after every shot and it stovepiped on me 9 rounds in a row and it had only been shot about 40 times during duck season. i sent it back to mossberg and after 30 days i received it back. then took it out for my last day of duck season and after about 15 rounds the 2th and 3th chambered rounds would fall out of the magazine onto the elevator!! now i am about to send it back for repairs again!!!i bought mossberg because of its reputation. their guns need to be taken off the market . they are cheating the consumer with bad products. buy remington, winchester, benelli, stoger, franchi, browning anything but mossberg. do not, do not, do not buy ant type of mossberg not even a t shirt or a cap. they may give you skin cancer. do not , do not, do not buy mossberg.


----------



## snow

I understand your anger,but this is a 5year old thread~


----------



## Jabrown88

I just bought the browning a5 in 3 1/2. The gun shoulder beautifully and shoots like a dream. Taken it out a few times and shot everything from 3 1/2 to 2/3 7/8 loads. It has no problem cycling even the smallest of loads.


----------

